# jennings believes he and Ellis will lead the Bucks to the playoffs



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> He's heard the whispers that a high-scoring but smallish backcourt tandem - Jennings and Monta Ellis - can only lead the Milwaukee Bucks to ruin.
> 
> And he begs to differ.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...lead-bucks-to-playoffs-5c6hsiu-166714286.html


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

The Magic are out next year, the Hawks probably will be too. Chicago could be out if anyone else gets hurt(Deng,Noah,Gibson) before Rose comes back.

There's a chance they make it, but if Jennings or Ellis get hurt then it's over.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If BJ takes another step they have a chance.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

That would be nice, im not holding my breath but that would be nice


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If Jennings/Ellis (Jellis) play average defense this year, we make the playoffs.


----------

